# Final Super Mario All-Stars shipment due March 13



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Last batch of 25th Anniversary Super Mario Bros. Wii compilation will hit stores next month. 










Nintendo fans who have been putting off picking up Super Mario All-Stars will get one last chance to grab the commemorative pack. Nintendo announced today that it is readying a final shipment of the currently almost-sold-out compilation, which was released last December to mark the 25th anniversary of Super Mario Bros. The last batch will arrive in stores on March 13. 

 Mario is a quarter-century old and still kickin' it.


Retailing for $30, Super Mario All-Stars contains four classic Super Mario Bros. titles, as well as a commemorative art booklet and soundtrack CD. The four titles included in the bundle are Super Mario Bros., Super Mario Bros.: The Lost Levels, Super Mario Bros. 2, and Super Mario Bros. 3. All four bundled titles feature "updated graphics" and "enhanced sound." 

The soundtrack CD, dubbed _Super Mario History_, is a collection of music and sound effects from the mustachioed plumber's virtual history. Specifically, the disc features music ranging from the original Super Mario Bros. to Super Mario Galaxy 2, which was released in May 2010. In addition, the soundtrack will contain the first official release of the "Super Mario Bros. Ground Theme," the memorable tune from the original Super Mario Bros. 

Super Mario All-Stars also comes with an art book. The 32-page _Super Mario History_ book contains interviews, concept art, behind-the-scenes details on the history of Mario, and "never before seen" design sketches.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

Fun fact. The original Super Mario Bros 2 is actually what we know as the lost levels. You can see more about it here with some already defeated misconceptions. Some mild language.


----------

